# Grim news



## Jakke (Nov 14, 2011)

Terry Pratchett starts working on assisted suicide

It's sad, although, it is probably the best way out if he gets even worse. It's a horrible disease to degenerate from. He always spoke about this option ever since he went public with his sickness. But still, he ATE'NT DEAD yet. 

Terry, you'll always be one of the greatest


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 15, 2011)

It's hard to watch our national treasures slowly and painfully die due to bureaucratic red tape. It should always be the choice of the patient to 'die with dignity' instead of waste away from a disease. 

He was one of my favorite authors growing up before discoverying Tom Clancy and Robert Jordan.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would Rather he Died with Dignity as Amazing Terry Pratchett

Rather than a Sickly old man,

Great Author,


----------



## Explorer (Nov 15, 2011)

Personally, I don't want an organization which can't keep priests out of little boys' pants micromanaging my last moments. 

Sorry about TP.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 16, 2011)

Good man. I think that we should have a choice over how we die, and I hope Terry can have some influence on making assisted suicide legal in the UK.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 16, 2011)

that's so sad, I love his work. All his books which I read were great. 
I hope this 38 books about the disc world are enough for my lifetime entertainment.

Terry I hope the reaper won't have too many tries taking you life, not like he did with Rincewind.
And yes, I'm sure he will come by personally because you Terry, you're a wizard.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 16, 2011)

The article also states than 70% of people who sign up don't go through with it.

I support his cause however, we should all have the right to take our own lives. If not, we should seize the right.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to say, even if TP is one of my favourite authors, this is something that is of course his every right to do. This really is a liberty issue, and if anything, we should be allowed to decide when to end our own lives..


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn thats rough news, I love Prachetts work and penchant for satire. Was pretty shocked when he announced having Alzheimers. The least we can do is attempt, in our eyes, to die well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Personally, I don't want an organization which can't keep priests out of little boys' pants micromanaging my last moments.
> 
> Sorry about TP.


 


I'm starting to enjoy your point of view more and more each day, sir.


----------

